# Mikhail Glinka



## Aramis

No thread about him so far? SHAME ON YOU :tiphat:

Godfather of Mighty Handful (damn, in English it doesn't sound even half as cool as I'm used to) and Russian opera.

Me creating this thread because I recently discovered his viola sonata. Pianistic sense of Chopin and skill of leading solo instrument with sensivity of Tchaikovsky. That's what I hear in this sonata. Magnificent.

What else? Most of his other chamber works sound too classical to me (but it's not that he was backward, he was early romantic composer, that's all), but I've enjoyed his Grand Sextet.


----------



## jhar26

I love his opera "Ruslan and Lyudmilla" which I have on DVD. I also have one of "A Life for the Tsar", but I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## JSK

Svetlanov recorded a couple budget-priced CDs of his orchestral music on Regis, and I have on of them. Although the sound quality is variable, the performances are very good.

Berkshire Record Outlet has them both for $4 a piece now, I think.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like the mazurka and waltz from "A life for the Czar."

Yeah, he's pretty important in the Russian Classical Music World. He influenced the Mighty Handful greatly, and was the first Nationalist.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Glinka?*

Glinka is the very best, the father of Russian opera, the father of a tradition.

A life for the tsar (Ivan Susanin in the communist period when I was in Russia) is a terrific opera but Ruslan and Liudmila (by Pushkin) is the very best...I'd say that Rimsky-Korsakov and the mighty five didn't invent anything new since...God a genious! and his songs!










Good night

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002

As you can see, Glinka is not popular here...We live under the Western influence...

We are limited to Beethoven, Bach, Mozart, Mahler, Wagner a bit...Not many more...

Cuesta è la vita!

I love Glinka, I have all his songs, all his piano pieces, all his orchestral works, his 2 operas (many versions)....

Take a look:

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/disques.htm

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH 2 SONGS: UPON THE SILENT EARTH; GIPSY SONG N.Y. VOCAL ARTS (RAYMOND BEEGLE) LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH CHANSONS G. VIZHNEVTSKAYA, SOPRANO - M.ROSTROPOVITCH, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH COMPLETE SONGS - 3 CDS LEMESHEV, KOZLOVSKY, FEDOROVA, ETC LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 27/11/2010 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH MIDNIGHT REVIEW NICKOLAI GHIAUROV LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH ROMANCES ET CHANSONS (1 DISQUE) NATALIA GERASIMOVA LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH ROMANCES ET CHANSONS (5 DISQUES) LEMESHEV, SIMINOVA, KOZLOVSKY, IVANOV, VIZHNEVTSKAYA LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH SONGS NATALIA GERASIMOVA, SOPRANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH SONGS ARAXIA DAVTIAN, SOPRANO - VLADIMIR YURIGIN-KLEVKE, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH IVAN SUSANIN (UNE VIE POUR LE TSAR) BOLSHOI - DIR. KHAIKIN OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH IVAN SUSANIN (UNE VIE POUR LE TSAR) SOFIA FESTIVAL ORCH (COND. EMIL TCHAKAROV) B. MARTINOVITCH; A. PENDACHANSKA; C. MERRITT OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH IVAN SUSANIN (UNE VIE POUR LE TSAR) NESTERENKO, MESHERIAKOVA 1992 OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH IVAN SUSANIN (UNE VIE POUR LE TSAR) BOLSHOI - MELIK-PASHAEV OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH RUSLAN AND LYUDMILA KIROV (VALERY GERGIEV) OGNOVENKO, NETREBKO, DIADKOVA) OPERA DVD 20/02/2004 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH RUSLAN AND LYUDMILA KIROV (VALERY GERGIEV) OGNOVENKO, NETREBKO, DIADKOVA) 1995 OPERA DVD 20/02/2004 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH RUSLAND ET LIUDMILLA I. PETROV, V.FIRSOVA - BOLSHOI - DIR. KIRYL KONDRASHIN OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH RUSLAND ET LIUDMILLA NESTERENKO, RONDENKO - DIR. YOURI SIMINOV OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH RUSLAND ET LIUDMILLA I. PETROV, V.FIRSOVA - BOLSHOI - DIR. KIRYL KONDRASHIN OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH SONGS VLADIMIR BOGACHOV, NIKITA STOROJEV - I MUSICI DE MONTREAL OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH 3 MAZURKAS CHRISTOPHER HEADINGTON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH ANDANTE CANTABILE & RONDO MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH ARAGON JOTA SVETLANOV, CONDUCTOR SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH CHANSONS LINA MKRTCHYAN, CONTARLTO - EVGENY TALISMAN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH DANCE FOR OBOE & cello with orch. MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH DANCE FOR VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH DANCES FROM IVAN SUSANIN MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH DANCES FROM Russlan and Ludmila MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH DIVERTIMENTO SUR DES THEMES DE LA SONNAMBULA DE BELLINI LENINGRAD SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH GRAN SEXTETE P/PIANO, 2 VIOLONS, ALTO ET CONTREBASSE SEVIDOV, PIANO - TOYPYGO, ALTO, ETC SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH GRAN SEXTETE P/PIANO, 2 VIOLONS, ALTO ET CONTREBASSE ENSEMBLE CLASSIQUE KOLN-COLOGNE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH GRAND SEXTET IN E FLAT MAJOR CAPRICORN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH JOTA ARAGONESA URSS - E. SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH KAMARINSKAYA SVETLANOV, CONDUCTOR SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH KAMARINSKAYA URSS - E. SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH KAMARINSKAYA MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH LE PRINCE KHOLMSKY URSS - E. SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH MAJESTIC POLONAISE MOSCOW RADIO SYMPH. ORCH. SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 07/01/2007 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH NOCTURNO EN R MINEUR THOMAS RIEBL, VIOLA - CORDELIA HOFER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 23/09/2000 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH OEUVRES POUR PIANO KAMISHOV ET CHERKASOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH OUVERTURE DE RUSSLAN ET LIUDMILLA ORMANDY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH PIANO WORKS, TOME 1 VALERY KAMISHOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH PIANO WORKS, TOME 2 VALERY KAMISHOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH PIANO WORKS, TOME 3 VALERY KAMISHOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH PIANO WORKS, TOME 4 VALERY KAMISHOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH PIANO WORKS, TOME 5 VALERY KAMISHOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH QUARTET FOR 2 VIOLINS, VIOLA & CELLO IN F MAJOR LENINGRAD SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH SEPARATION CHRISTOPHER HEADINGTON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH SONATE POUR ALTO ET PIANO EN RE MINEUR (INACHEVEE) SEVIDOV, PIANO - TOYPYGO, ALTO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH STRING QUARTET NO. 2 IN F MAJOR THE GOSTELARADIO QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 02/07/2006 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH SYMPHONIE SUR DEUX THEMES RUSSES URSS - E. SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH TRIO PATHETIQUE THE MONTAGNANA TRIO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH UNE NUIT D'ETE A MADRID SVETLANOV, CONDUCTOR SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH UNE NUIT D'ETE A MADRID URSS - E. SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH VALSE FANTAISIE SVETLANOV, CONDUCTOR SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH VALSE FANTAISIE LENINGRAD SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH VIOLA SONATA IN D MINOR NOBUKO IMAI, VIOLA - ROLAND PONTINEN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 23/09/2000 
GLINKA MIJAIL IVANOVITCH VIOLA SONATA IN D MINOR (1825-28) NOBUKO IMAI, VIOLA - ROLAND PONTINEN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/10/2000 


My collection, do you like it?

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I just heard an announcer from a local radio station note that today is Mikhail Glinka's Birthday! He was born in 1804.


----------



## TxllxT

Like his contemporary Hector Berlioz very uplifting, visionary music


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kamarinskaya is my favorite of his orchestral works. 
"All of the Russian symphonic school is contained in Glinka's Kamarinskaya, just as all of an oak tree is in an acorn" (Tachaikovsky)

And I like also Ivan Susanin (A life for the Tsar), especially Vanya's Aria and Women Chorus from Act 4, as well as the magnificant Epilogue to this opera.
From his masterwork Ruslan and Ludmilla I like Persian Women Chorus from Act 3 and Oriental Dances from Act 4.


----------



## TxllxT

A Life for the Tsar






Ruslan and Lyudmila






Romances


----------



## TxllxT

Doubt - N.Gedda






The Lark


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## SixFootScowl

So what is the best CD recording of A Life for the Tsar (a.k.a. Ivan Susanin)?

I just ordered this one for cheap, but it apparently is using a censored version:



> This recording was made in Bulgaria in the early days of perestroika, before the rehabilitation of the original text. (Here, following Stalin's 1939 initiative, every major reference to 'tsar' is replaced by 'Russian land', 'honour' or 'people'.












I suspect Tchakarov has the best recording of A Life for the Tsar.


----------



## Vicente

*Mikhail Glinka. Viola sonata.*

*Mikhail Glinka. Sonata for viola and piano.*

This sonata is one of Glinka's youthful works, when he had not yet made his travels through Europe and had not received formal composition lessons. We can almost say that it is the work of an advanced amateur. However, this should not mislead us. We are before a work in which the young Glinka already demonstrates his innate melodic and compositional virtues. It should not be forgotten that Glinka, very critical of his early works, praised this sonata in his writings.

It was intended to be composed of three movements: Allegro, Andante and Rondo. However Glinka only completed the first movement and the viola part of the second. The piano part was completed in 1932 by Borisovsky. In his first manuscript Glinka titled this work sonata for piano with viola accompaniment.

This work was performed in the musical salons of St. Petersburg and the viola part was probably played by Glinka personally. It is the breakthrough of Romanticism in Russia, and the beginning of the recognition of Russian music internationally.

I have very much enjoyed the ten recordings I have listened to of this work, capturing two main ways of interpreting it: one in which the piano is the protagonist and the viola accompanies, and another in which there is a greater balance between the two instruments, even a slight protagonism of the viola. Yuri Bashmet's interpretation is a case apart, which I will comment on later.

The main theme of the first movement is wonderful. I also liked the humorous notes of the false coda in the middle of the Allegro moderato, whose transition is also very beautiful, and the pizzicato almost at the end of the movement. It is a lilting movement, which reminds me on many occasions of Argentinian tango, plaintive and romantic.

Of the second movement I would highlight the beginning with an entrance of the piano giving way later to the masterful viola and the end, with its notes suspended in the air, waiting for the Rondo that we will never hear.


----------



## Vicente

With some friends we are "studying" the Russian nationalist movement started by Glinka. In the previous post I have commented on my impressions of the viola sonata, I will follow with some comments on the ten recordings I have had access to. 

Do you think this is the right place to post it, or maybe it would be better in the chamber music forum or in a blog post?

Regards
Vicente


----------



## Vicente

Sorry, dupicated post.
Deleted.


----------



## Rogerx

One of my favourite CD 'S


----------



## Vicente

Rogerx said:


> One of my favourite CD 'S


I am listening right now its "Symphony on 2 Russian themes".


----------

